# Camping Marjal



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I am now led to believe that Marjal is full until April. There are MHs turning up on spec at all times during the day and being turned away. You may be lucky if they have a sudden cancellation, but chances are very slim

Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

camperian said:


> I am now led to believe that Marjal is full until April


How long are you there for, Ian? We plan to arrive around the Easter bank holiday weekend (as it happens), 23rd March or thereabouts.

Dougie.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I leave on 1/4/08

Have you booked Dougie?

Ian


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Ian what pitch No are you on now, I am planning to come down between 12 & 1 to see exactly what your electrical problem is. Then I can organise some help to repair it


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ken

164

Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

camperian said:


> I leave on 1/4/08 Have you booked Dougie?


I'm unable to do so, until I have my leave application approved. As it's more than 3 weeks in length, it has to be put up to the Div Supt for approval with an ingratiating memo explaining why he should say yes. That won't be dealt with until around 22nd Jan.

Dougie.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Good Luck Dougie.

As an "old hand" I'm sure you know all the wrinkles though :wink: 

Also it will probably ease off slowly in March here. It won't be a sudden exodus on 1/4/08.

Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

camperian said:


> ..."old hand"...


Less of the old. :roll:

I'm sure we'll be ok - the first beer's on me when we get there. 

Dougie.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You should not have any trouble getting a pitch in April, the migration back home starts in March  

peedee


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

There are at least 3 MHFers here now, Rusky, myself and because of a yet another senior moment another couple whom I have forgotten their names parked next to Rusky.

Are there any others either here now or arriving in the near future? 

Perhaps we could meet in the cafeteria for a coffee?

Ian


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Campig Marjal*

 Buenos dias,
I expect to be down that way around Jan 20 or 21, passing thru on way to Colmenar. However, from what I've been reading don't think I would get in turning up on spec??
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Turn up eddied, you never can tell!

Ian


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian/Eddied. We cross to France on the 18th Jan. only plans we have made is to meet some friends at Camping Azahar at Benicassim. Dont know how far that is from you Ian ( haven't looked at a map yet).
Cheers Sid


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

SidT said:


> Hi Ian/Eddied. We cross to France on the 18th Jan. only plans we have made is to meet some friends at Camping Azahar at Benicassim. Dont know how far that is from you Ian ( haven't looked at a map yet).
> Cheers Sid


A good day's drive @ 50/60mph I would think even using the AP

Ian

*Edit*: Just looked at the map. I would stay on the AP7 until past Dolores then CV910


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hello Ian. Sounds a long way. I will keep in touch. you on wi-fi at Marjal?
Cheers Sid


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

When it's up and running :roll: 

Ian


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno Ian,
thanks for the positive feedback.
will be arriving Barcelona Sat p.m. to overnight Vilanova Park (I hope!) and then see how far down towards Granada I can get on Sunday without overdoing it. We are 4 mad Anglo-Italians on board, so if we do turn up steer clear!
saluti,eddied


----------

